# Unäre Operatoren



## Siisii92 (5. Feb 2022)




----------



## temi (5. Feb 2022)

Na, dann mach doch mal!

Für jeden korrekten Wert erhältst du 0,5 Punkte.


----------



## temi (5. Feb 2022)

Tipp: Wenn du den Ablauf nicht direkt im Kopf durchspielen kannst, dann nimm dir Zettel und Stift zu Hand und schreib dir die Werte für jeden Schleifendurchlauf auf.


----------



## Siisii92 (5. Feb 2022)

für erste Aufgabe weiß ich, warum a=10 ist. aber ich verstehe nicht, warum b 0 ist.


----------



## temi (5. Feb 2022)

Siisii92 hat gesagt.:


> für erste Aufgabe weiß ich, warum a=10 ist. aber ich verstehe nicht, warum b 0 ist.


Weil die Anweisung im Schleifenrumpf (`b--`) genau so oft ausgeführt wird, solange `a` die Bedingung erfüllt.

Aus der Java-Dokumentation:


> The for statement provides a compact way to iterate over a range of values. Programmers often refer to it as the "for loop" because of the way in which it repeatedly loops until a particular condition is satisfied. The general form of the for statement can be expressed as follows:
> 
> for (_initialization_; _termination_; _increment_) {
> _    statement(s)_
> ...


----------



## Siisii92 (5. Feb 2022)

Achsoo  Danke dir. deswegen haben wir für zweite Teil a=5 b=5.


----------

